

EBay Lays Off 10%, announces 2 acquisitions - ojbyrne
http://money.cnn.com/2008/10/06/news/companies/ebay/index.htm

======
dustineichler
Yunno why people hate eBay, business practices. They layoff 1000 people and
turn around and buy 2 companies. This pisses me off.

~~~
vaksel
why does eBay even need that many employees? They could probably run it the
same way with only 10% of the people

~~~
dmix
I agree, their customer service hardly did anything when those pesky nigerians
kept messing up my auctions.

------
zandorg
I correlate that Google could do this easily, but I don't think they will.

------
quasimojo
layoffs are coming all over the bay area. whatever started with GOOG going
public is now over in the markets. AAPL and GOOG are off 50% from the highs.
YHOO is headed for 14 (congrats jerry, could of had 34). INTC is trading at
levels from the 90s. and at least these companies can claim to be "in
business". for the rest of the living-on-funding, maybe-one-day crowd, its
time to read the tea leaves: the party is over

~~~
mariner
Far (not 10% worthy) fetched but could this also be related to them improving
operational automation?

~~~
ojbyrne
I thought the same thing. The acquisitions part seems to me to be positive
news, and my impression of eBay is that it has become large, slow and bloated.

~~~
quasimojo
they are chump-change acquisitions in the grand scope of ebay's market cap

